# My GT-R



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

Had my friend snap some pictures of my R34 today, thought I'd share them here


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Very nice.:chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

damit! i want mine so much


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

thanks guys  here are some night shots too..


----------



## albino (Dec 31, 2007)

that my friend.... is stunning


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

yeah, lm missing mine too!! need to get it back on the road soon!!


----------



## skyvspec-doohan (Dec 31, 2007)

Impeccable and precious happiness


----------



## supra2aSKYLINE (Nov 25, 2007)

I can't wait for the SPRING!


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Lovely car, very clean, front number plate could be smaller though. It looks like it'll be interfering with airflow. But gorgeous car.

Charlie.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Is this standard? wow, it is absolutly gorgeous!


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

thanks guys, appreciate your comments 

Charlie, yup the front number plate should indeed be smaller.. our authorities though can be strict about the font size of number plates, that's what's holding me back so far.


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

Very nice my friend 

gotta slam it...


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

heya 

Thanks my friend! I know what you mean.. if not for the parking place at work I have to negotiate every day, would have left the car at S-Tune ride height before.


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks very nice.
Nismo hard pipes aswell..... you lucky ......!!!
Enjoy.


----------



## NomeXX (Jun 16, 2006)

mongoose said:


> heya
> 
> Thanks my friend! I know what you mean.. if not for the parking place at work I have to negotiate every day, would have left the car at S-Tune ride height before.


Very nice and clean looking car...thanks for the ride home the other day BTW, your car reminded me how quiet and comfortable my R34 used to be


----------



## GoingGTR (Jan 31, 2003)

how many days did it stay stock? or hours? 

you still in town? lets do lunch before you go back


----------



## WickedOne513 (Oct 13, 2007)

great looking car I am jelous


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

NomeXX said:


> Very nice and clean looking car...thanks for the ride home the other day BTW, your car reminded me how quiet and comfortable my R34 used to be


thanks..  to think that I considered my flywheel noisy haha.. need to sit in a modded '34 one of these days!


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

WickedOne513 said:


> great looking car I am jelous


Thanks!


----------



## makots (Jul 31, 2007)

so whens the next meet up man? wanna try a modded one? haha..

131..haha..


----------



## stogey420time (Jan 19, 2008)

WoW that is one sexy car mate :thumbsup:


----------



## mongoose (May 22, 2007)

makots said:


> so whens the next meet up man? wanna try a modded one? haha..
> 
> 131..haha..


:wavey: should be soon, waiting for GoingGTR to get over his busy schedule of late. 

Will be great to have a ride in your GT-R, it'll be a modded showcase alright


----------



## supdawg79 (Aug 12, 2004)

Great looking car!


----------



## kornmonkey (Jan 29, 2006)

Who could fault a car with such a clean engine bay. :smokin:


----------



## makots (Jul 31, 2007)

modded showcase? haha..not reli lar..all the gtr's are showcases man..haha..not done yet, waiting for parts..but once it's tuned i'll give ya a call man! haha..cant wait..


----------

